# [RISOLTO] Problemi con GDM: niente barra dei menu Gnome

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

ho una Gento su Virtualbox con gnome e gdm installati.

Se faccio partire xdm (gdm) al boot e faccio login, il più delle volte vedo solamente lo sfondo del deskop. Altre volte solo le "cartelle" sul desktop, ed altre invece non parte proprio gnome, rimanendo sullo schermo una sola schermata grigia. In ogni caso, della barra dei menu, non c'è mai traccia.

Al contrario però, se tolgo xdm dal runlevel di default e faccio login con il mio utente, e successivamente digito startx, Gnome parte senza problemi e funziona tutto alla grande. Per l'installazione ovviamente ho seguito alla lettera la guida ufficiale di Gnome per Gentoo. Non capisco se dipende da qualche problema di xdm o altro.

Avete un'idea?

----------

## marziods

A me faceva lo stesso problema, ho risolto inserendo in 

```
/etc/locale.gen
```

 la riga con 

```
it_IT UTF-8
```

spero per te sia lo stesso.

ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

Cavolo ha funzionato! 

Grazie!

----------

## marziods

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Cavolo ha funzionato! 
> 
> Grazie!

 

 :Very Happy: 

Ricordo che mi fece impazzire... di solito il sistema lo uso in inglese ma volevo passarlo in italiano... ma quando facevo la login il panel di gnome non funzionava... e quando accedevo in inglese si... alla fine ho scoperto che il problema era dovuto alla codifica!

mandi!

----------

## fbcyborg

Hai ragione, anche io uso il sistema in inglese. Ma per sfizio ho selezionato italiano in GDM ed ecco il pasticcio!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## messana

Finalmente ho trovato questo post.

Avevo il solito problema con Funtoo.

Grazie mille!   :Very Happy: 

----------

